# ***Help with my sick ghost knife fish***



## tashamary (Nov 18, 2012)

Heya,
I have a black ghost knife fish which I have had for a few years now. The tank's pH and temp are normal and no other fish (including my fire eel) seem agitated. However today s/he is swimming up by the tank and has a very round tummy almost like a ball. Is there anything I can do to help it??
Any help would be great


----------



## Shewbert (Dec 16, 2012)

There are a number of things that can cause bloat, and go anywhere from mild to deadly. When you say bloated, do you mean their stomachs are swollen a bit more than usual, or they look about to explode with scales poking out? The first and easiest thing to try is the constipation appproach. To cure this, feed either cooked peas with the shells removed for omnivores and vegetarians (your CAE would go for this) or daphnia for meat eaters. If their stomachs are just swollen a bit more than usual this may do the trick. Other possible causes are internal parasites, virus, and bacterial infection. Can you post a picture or give a bit more detail?
Thanks
Ray


----------



## Shewbert (Dec 16, 2012)

I showed your message to my daughter for a second opinion (she is a vet)
She recommends immediate treatment, considering you calling the ghost's stomach being like a ball.
The treatment will take you some time and dedication but needs doing to save your fish.
I will let her type from now on.

I would try a combination of feeding the peas and daphnia, and also isolate the affected fish in case it is due to bacterial infection.
I would treat him with a combination of maracyn and maracyn 2. Keep the lights off as they are light sensitive. 
Do a good water change before treatment, then try to not do any water changes for 5 days. 
After 5 days, do 2 water changes 12 hours apart, 50% each time.
Then do another 5 days treatment. 
The combination of maracyn and maracyn 2 should kill any bacterial cause. Still keep trying peas and daphnia.

It will not cure it if it is due to a virus or parasites, but we will sort that out later at the moment we need him to poo.
Isolate the fish if at all possible to prevent any possible infection from spreading to the other fish as well as not medicating fish that don't need it.

The maracyns will cloud the water, this is normal. They will also reduce the amount of oxygen available, so either lowering the water level to create a larger splash effect, or adding a bubbler or airstone will be helpful. Keep us posted on how they are doing.
Mandy x


----------

